# Poor Mans Glyde Ride Seats



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey everyone have you ever wanted the glyde ride suspension seats in your boat but did not wanna pay the big money they want for them well one day while I was on walleye centeral I came across this thread which lead me to Down river walleye federation and they had a great idea how to get those suspension seats with out spending the money they want for them..

I just got mine in the mail the other day so now when I get the time I am going to start working on my new seat, I put a link to the thread in walleye centeral and the Down river walleye federation and the guy on Ebay that I bought mine from..


http://www.dwfonline.com/poor_mans_glyde_ryde_seats.htm

http://cgi.ebay.com/Farm-Pro-Univer...hZ009QQcategoryZ48712QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

http://www.walleyecentral.com/dc/dcboard.php?az=show_topic&forum=6&topic_id=232986&mode=full


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

sweet, let us know how they work out!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

MSUICEMAN said:


> sweet, let us know how they work out!


I will do that and sorry I did not get much of a chance to talk to you at the meet and greet, so many people and so little time.. Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Well I finally got over to the pole barn to get a boat seat out of the boat and see what I need to get this to work and the way it's looking this should be a easy job to do.. As you can see in the picture my normal boat seats have a metal hinge from the back to the bottom of the seat and that does not interfer with mounting the seat on the suspension seat frame..

I will post more info as I go.. Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)




----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Well here is a picture of the plate I used to tie in the suspension system to the boat seat, I used a Stainless steel plate that two bolts that tied into the suspension system and there are two holes that I used from the original mounting bracket that was attached originally to the boat seat..

I tried as much as possible to try and not screw up the boat seat to much just in case I ever wanted to go back to the original way it was setup but everything is going well and all I have to do now is cut the tube down to adjust for the diffrence in height from the suspension system..

I also connected the back of the boat seat to the back part of the suspension system and all is looking good, I may be starting the pasenger seat next..Cya Slick


----------



## Just_One_More (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for putting the e-bay link on I just purachsed two seats to put on my boat have been thinking about it for a while and after seeing your good pictures I decided to do it. I'm going to take a piece of Aluminium and brake it into a little platform like in the picture to span my bases it will also make a support for the suspension instead of a 2x6 and mount a locking swivle base made by springfield to the platform then mount the suspension to the swivel base so I don't have to ruin my bases and pedstals. Will try to post pics when I'm finished.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

I dont think you need a 2x6 for support unless your over 240lbs I figure the average guy to be around 200lb these days.. I still want to use my regular bases and the tube support, looking forward to seeing your pictures.. Cya Slick


----------



## Just_One_More (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't think you need the 2x6 either if you have the mount centered. I didn't want to have to cut my pedstals up and I was just saying the platform will have that support because the locking swivels i'm buying are only a inch high so your seat atmost can only tip a little off of level. Just trying to let others know of other opitions.
Just One More!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

I just ordered a new base tube to cut for the height adjustment so I did not have to cut the original tube, I did some looking and man can the price vary but found a good price on Ebay.. Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Here is the guy I found on Ebay that had a good price on the Attwood seat post because in case your going to cut yours shorter like I am doing to adjust for the suspension seat height here is the best price I could find, and the prices do vary big time.. Cya Slick

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATTW...ItemQQcategoryZ26451QQihZ002QQitemZ4592766715


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

You know it's funny I think I got all my fishing buddy's wanting glyde ryde seats for there boats now, I brought the one seat to a new years eve party tonight and there all my fishing buddy's that throw the party and I held the seat up while everyone took a seat and they loved it..

I really think this will be the 2nd best peice of equipment on my boat other than my auto pilot bow mount trolling motor, that one is hard to beat:lol: Cya Slick


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Nice work Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks Tonga I am happy the way things have turned out, I just wish I new if this weather is going to stay like this all winter so I can get the boat back out:lol:...

Hey there Just_one_more how are your seat coming? I am looking forward to seeing some pictures.. Cya Slick


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

> I dont think you need a 2x6 for support unless your over 240lbs I figure the average guy to be around 200lb these days.. I still want to use my regular bases and the tube support, looking forward to seeing your pictures.. Cya Slick


So does that mean I'll have to stand every time I go out on your boat?????  :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

ice fishin nut said:


> So does that mean I'll have to stand every time I go out on your boat?????  :evil: :evil: :evil:



Hey there Nut lets not talk about that because I am not to far from that number eighter the way I going to have them set up it should be fine no standing for you:lol:.. Cya Slick


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

:d :d :d :d


----------



## Just_One_More (Dec 29, 2006)

My seats are almost done will have pictures tomorrow of the final set up. The only reason the other guy had to use the 2x6 was because his pedestals are close to his steering wheel so to keep the distance he had to mount the pedestal on the front of the slide and have the slide al the way back. I will be done tomorrow had some set backs today due to the way Lund seats are designed. I bought screw in brass inserts that are threaded to attach my seat to the suspension. I couldn't use a plate like Slick because the hole pattern is the exact width of the suspension part so I couldn't use those holes with a plate or drill a hole through the suspension. Then I had to go with a bigger platform then I wanted because I had to cover the hole from my pedestal. I couldn't cut my pedestal down because Lund's driver side pedestal is fixed and both pedestals have the lift suspension in them. But will get it all done and have pics.
Just One More!


----------



## Just_One_More (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is my final set-up.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Just one more that looks great, I bet your like me and cant wait to get out there and give them a try.. I got my new seat post in the mail on friday and am going to start cuting them down this week.. Cya Slick


----------

